# 30.09. Freiburg/Emmendingen-Trial ??



## Strahd (25. September 2006)

Hi Leuts,

ich fahre vom 29.-01.09. zu meinen Eltern nach Freiburg (genauer Emmendingen) gibts dort von Euch ein paar Trialer, die Lust haben in dieser Zeit eine kleine Session zu machen ?

Ansonsten wäre es cool, wenn Ihr mir ein paar Spots nennen könntet.

Gruß,
Sascha


----------



## isah (25. September 2006)

freiburg ist sebi online und oliver klausmann, und noch so ein glatzkoepfiger old-school trialer der glaub ich nur bei shoes unterwegs ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trialbock (25. September 2006)

Ja guten Tag auch 

Klar .. in emmendinger gibts trialer , mich ..LOL
De kolleg in Walkirch würd auch vorbeischauen denk ich mal ! 

Also Hier in EM gibst schon spots .
Könne gern ma ne grosse runde drehn, wenn wetter passt dann denk ich 
ist das ganze kein ding !

Meld dich einfach noch mal hier im thread !


----------



## Strahd (25. September 2006)

Hoi,

also wie gesagt ich könnte am Freitag und, oder am Samstag, je nach dem.

Mir wäre das Wetter egal (<= Typisch Wettkampffahrer  )

Macht einfach mal nen Vorschlag.


----------



## trialbock (25. September 2006)

Also da ich späthschicht die woche habe bin ich am freitag 
erst um 22:30 zuhause ! ist mir grad eingefallen ..
Da bleibt dann nur noch der samstach ! 

Ich werd jezz bis moin mittach mal de Kolleg checken was mit dem geht,
Ansonste wenn alles klappt mit meiner bestellung ( kette ,Pads )

Sollte das ganze bike gescheh am Samstag.. von mir aus gegen frühen mittag 
geschehen . so auf 13 -14 uhr ! 

Kennst dich In EM bissl aus ? 

Weist du wo die alte Pipe stand / festplatz ??
oder das grosse einkaufzentrum /Geranienstraße / boehle schule ???


----------



## trialbock (25. September 2006)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=125076&page=4

schau mal bei beitrag 129 

kleiner vorgeschmack !


----------



## Strahd (26. September 2006)

Jep,

auskennen is kein Thema, habe selbst 8 Jahre da gewohnt, bin jetzt wegen Studium in Mannheim.

Nähe Freiburg gibts doch auch nen Verein, oder ?


----------



## trialelmi (26. September 2006)

fragt mal bei paulo und victor marques inner old school  die machen sicher mit beide waren jahrelang in der internationalen trialszene unterwegs

auch oliver scheffler und andreas kromer wäre vllt interesiert  sprecht sie einfach mal an und schönen gruß von mir


----------



## sebi-online88 (26. September 2006)

Also wenn du lust hast dann lass es einfach mal klingeln unter der nummer die auf unserer hp steht. wir sind auf jeden fall mit paar jungs am start...


----------



## Strahd (26. September 2006)

Nabend Sebi,

klar, werde ich auf jeden Fall machen. Mal gucken, wann die Waldkircher und die Emmendinger Zeit haben.

Gruß,
Sascha


----------



## sebi-online88 (26. September 2006)

wie stark ist deine leistung?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Strahd (26. September 2006)

Kurz zur Person:

25 Jahre alt

Wettkampfspur blau


----------



## trialbock (27. September 2006)

Servus Strahd

Haja dann mache ma ne tour zusamme .
haste du mal deine handy nummer zum kurzschliesen am samstag??

Kannste auch per PM schicken ! 

MFG


----------



## Strahd (27. September 2006)

Hoi,

PM hab ich Dir geschickt. Ich meld mich dann am Freitag nochma per tele bei Dir.

Falls noch jemand am Freitag Zeit hat, wäre ich sofort dabei.

Lasst es Rocken Jungens


----------

